

Complaining is a drug. We get addicted to the euphoria of self importance. - nate
http://blog.inklingmarkets.com/2010/01/complaining-is-like-drug-we-get.html

======
michaelcampbell
Good stuff. I have often thought the same of trolls, and that group of people
that decries "fake!" at every posted video or picture.

------
DanielStraight
I love the simple bullet point summary.

------
nate
This is awesome. Dr. Drew picked this up <http://twitter.com/drdrew>. Adam
wants a phone call from him to discuss it! :)

